# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > DISCUSSION OF STEROID BRANDS and UGL's >  PROVEN Canadian UGL's and Labs

## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## DeadlyD

I've heard great things about atlas, can't find it anywhere in BC tho, and I've used both Newport and medistar and they are def g2g.

----------


## Canadream

Teragon beats those 3 hands down  :Smilie:

----------


## mikey hulk

I've only tried medi but I like it a lot

----------


## capetown

> Teragon beats those 3 hands down


Agreed!

----------


## canadianjuice

i used atlas for few years good stuff and ole ltl never heard of others though

----------


## mockery

Forza is great

heard bad reviews of medistar from friends who are loacl pros

*avoid* molecular science.

atlas is decent, lots of it in langley from what i have seen.

volos is gtg

----------


## wpgbigboy7

Anyone here about Lufsen pharma and 
Or Life Sciences was on the web seen there hold product line

----------


## Swifto

Does anyone have a picture of Atlas Labs? 

What do their vials look like?

The Atlas Labs I know in the USA is top notch. I dont know of a Canadian Atlas Labs.

----------


## canadianjuice

its been around for 3-4 years comes in boxes with inserts

----------


## mockery

> Does anyone have a picture of Atlas Labs? 
> 
> What do their vials look like?
> 
> The Atlas Labs I know in the USA is top notch. I dont know of a Canadian Atlas Labs.

----------


## Scabtree

Anyone heard of Accordo RX, Canada ? Can't seem to find anyone knowledgeable with this ulab...

----------


## mockery

> Anyone heard of Accordo RX, Canada ? Can't seem to find anyone knowledgeable with this ulab...


most ugl labs in canada dont _seem_ have reviews online. it sucks but at the same time it goes to show people are in the gym regardless to get big instead of being online .

----------


## mockery

and keep in mind alot of these ugl popping up in Canada are like street grade home brew.. some of it is decent others not so much. There is no way a couple of guys are using manual whatman filtering for all their juice, so they get lazy and don't filter gear... suspension that is crystallized etc etc... to the average kid who wants to get jacked and tanned he doesn't know .... 

capsule anavar instead of tabs.. tab machine cost $$$ so again its all these things to consider. Online reviews can be generated easily to build up a reputation of a company or knock it down...

there is more UGL's now then body builders, so really get your diet dialed in, concrete training with out the A.D.D bro tendencies and hope you lad a good source from a local pro or someone you can trust.

----------


## capetown

> and keep in mind alot of these ugl popping up in Canada are like street grade home brew.. some of it is decent others not so much. There is no way a couple of guys are using manual whatman filtering for all their juice, so they get lazy and don't filter gear... suspension that is crystallized etc etc... to the average kid who wants to get jacked and tanned he doesn't know ....
> 
> capsule anavar instead of tabs.. tab machine cost $$$ so again its all these things to consider. Online reviews can be generated easily to build up a reputation of a company or knock it down...
> 
> there is more UGL's now then body builders, so really get your diet dialed in, concrete training with out the A.D.D bro tendencies and hope you lad a good source from a local pro or someone you can trust.


Excellent points. The down side is that i find in these times most people are getting there first experiences with gear of the web. Once they get into a comfort zone they start discovering local sources. The mix of inexperience and so many low grade labs is a real shame on guys just getting into the game. I think everyone should start looking in the gym. Web is a bonus down the road.

----------


## Swifto

> 


Not the same. I dont know about this pictured lab.

I know Atlas Labs in the USA is excellent though.

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## capetown

> based on what? personal experience? up to now i was considering Newport as i thought this to be the number one lab in Canada at the moment. i agree that Medistar becoming hit and miss the last few months, perhaps longer. but Newport's service and quality oils AND orals have been head and shoulders above most, if not all, other Canadian labs. haven't heard or read one bad review.
> 
> what are your thoughts?


I have personally used there test and anavar . Great results. They are one of the more trusted ugl around my neck of the woods. As for the others, i dont really have experience in. I avoid labs that have their own website sales. Not saying they arent legit but when they are too easy to obtain, it always puts questions in my head. U wont be unhappy with teragon though.

----------


## MickeyKnox

ok thanks Capetown. and yes ive heard very positive reviews about Teragon.

----------


## Atomini

Someone here mentioned Teragon. Were they not a Russian lab?

My personally known source here in Canada provided me with Teragon labs stuff before (Nolvadex , etc) and I remember on the bottle it said the lab was based in Russia. Unless that was a lie.

----------


## canadianjuice

its a lie lol orbit back in the day put it was from sweden

----------


## Canadream

I'm not to sure there is many underground that will suffice that they are actually operating out Canada - due to security reasons. So it's not necessarily a lie, but they need to put something on the label  :Wink: 

As for Orbit.... not all of us are as old as you are  :Wink: 




> its a lie lol orbit back in the day put it was from sweden

----------


## juicy_brucy

Medistar is still my favorite UGL 4 years running now. 

When I started using UGL gear it was with Univex in '04, then I played with Genpro for a season. Around 2006, Syrus came out. I used them for a few years, then lost interest as they were too hit and miss for me. After Syrus, I went to Atlas for at least a year and then after that, Terragon, which wasn't too bad. My favorite CDN UGL this far is Medistar. 
Orbit got mentioned? That is going back about ten years. Lets not forget about Quest and Illusion if we're talking old school CDN UGL.  :Wink:

----------


## canadianjuice

shit i forgot about quest lol your right i am old those were the days 4 labs instead of 40 sigh

----------


## TruRelign

Synergy Sciences Canada? Anybody heard or used? Was brought to my attn by a friend of a friend and I hadn't heard of them until now so any info would be great

----------


## Firepal

im from b.c. and all i use is newport

----------


## Scabtree

Accordo RX seems to be quite common these days, but haven't herd much about them. Has anyone had any experience with this lab, or heard some reviews on it? There's currently 11673 users online, someone must know; I'd figure.

----------


## blacksmoke

Newport is g2g

----------


## BobTheBodyBuilder

dsl? anybody heard of this lab? my source was originally going to get me life science cyp, but he said he switched to dsl because apparently his life science was under dosed.

----------


## canadianjuice

synergy id stay away i seen an ad for them on craigslist haha

----------


## mockery

avoid molecule science.

----------


## matty boy

has anyone heard of enhance phyq labs EPL?

----------


## bigbx

what bothers me about all these labs is personally i always have to go through someone and i get killed on the price.. NP for example I love their gear but it gets painful everything the guy marks me up.. anyways i have to agree NP is g2g

Louis

----------


## emmerz24

Anyone ever try nexgen pharm. just started a test prop mast cycle. Guess ill find out if its any good or not right quick

----------


## atrainwright

Accordo rx is g2g

----------


## ***Atari***

From what I read online both are garbage, esp. Life Sciences. 




> Anyone here about Lufsen pharma and 
> Or Life Sciences was on the web seen there hold product line

----------


## ***Atari***

I've been hearing good things about Eclipse Pharma, Newport, Atlas (customer service appears to be bad), Kayne Pharma, and Innovagen. Medistar has been getting mixed reviews lately but were good before the summer and have started to fall again.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> I've been hearing good things about Eclipse Pharma, Newport, Atlas (customer service appears to be bad), Kayne Pharma, and Innovagen. Medistar has been getting mixed reviews lately but were good before the summer and have started to fall again.


Well I'm glad I'm not the only one feeling this way about medi. And to think 8 weeks ago I was boosting them and recommending them. No longer will I do this. Im choosing a different brand next cycle

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## capetown

> I've been hearing good things about Eclipse Pharma, Newport, Atlas (customer service appears to be bad), Kayne Pharma, and Innovagen. Medistar has been getting mixed reviews lately but were good before the summer and have started to fall again.


I know a couple of canadian pros that wont touch anything but Kayne. Pricey though. Im all about the poor mans oil.

----------


## Wayacrucis

Kayne is the best. Very private, Best quality and has been around for 3-4 years to prove their quality.

Besides Kayne Newport, Boss Pharma, and Innovagen (very private) are good. SYN Pharma is also great. 


Medi* is very subpar, make a switch from Medi's Tren ace to Kayne's and you'll know what real Tren does. Best place to get steroids online in canada is probably go through canadian forums. 

Teragon is Northern Pharma.Same shit, different labels. I honestly don't know, because Teragon used to come in boxes + inserts, apparently the main owner got busted blah blah, who knows. I personally wouldn't use them either, but I know many people that like both teragon and NP.

----------


## christian123

> Kayne is the best. Very private, Best quality and has been around for 3-4 years to prove their quality.
> 
> Besides Kayne Newport, Boss Pharma, and Innovagen (very private) are good.
> 
> Medi* is very subpar, make a switch from Medi's Tren ace to Kayne's and you'll know what real Tren does.
> 
> Teragon is Northern Pharma.Same shit, different labels. I honestly don't know, because Teragon used to come in boxes + inserts, apparently the main owner got busted blah blah, who knows. I personally wouldn't use them either, but I know many people that like both teragon and NP.


Yes, kayne is good apparently! Ive seen the vials they are beautiful.. Pro work..
I did use NP but dont know why i do not trust that brand.
And now im off with Gen-Sys lab.
You guys heard of Union lab?

----------


## Wayacrucis

> Yes, kayne is good apparently! Ive seen the vials they are beautiful.. Pro work..
> I did use NP but dont know why i do not trust that brand.
> And now im off with Gen-Sys lab.
> You guys heard of Union lab?


To be honest I've only tried viagra from NP, but it was 100% well dosed. Though a lot of vets/vips talk very highly of the lab on most canadian forums. What'd u use from NP?

----------


## diabolicsoul

Eclipse is suppose to be up there as well. I heard good things about them. 

I will have first hand experience in a couple months, so I will update.

----------


## christian123

> To be honest I've only tried viagra from NP, but it was 100% well dosed. Though a lot of vets/vips talk very highly of the lab on most canadian forums. What'd u use from NP?


I have used var, winny, t3 , clen and test e and C (clomid also)

----------


## Atibbo

I'm currently running MediStar DBol and Test E. 

I gotta say the Dbol is pretty bunk. I think it's under dosed all to hell. I've been taking 40mg for nearly 2 weeks and nothing.

Hopefully the oil is better........ Love to try out some Newport. A friend of mine just finished a Newport cycle and got amazing results.

----------


## laveycraft

medi is very underdosed now,anavar for sure.maybe new lab rats??
now trying genomex seems great so far.

----------


## rigpig407

ive used trinity prop,adex and nolv it was g2g.using german engineered pharm cyp right now and its the tits!

----------


## canuckcaleb

Does anyone know the price of this stuff?

----------


## MuscleInk

> Does anyone know the price of this stuff?


Price discussions are not permitted anywhere on this board. Please refer to our rules.

----------


## canadianjuice

I hear good things about trinity might have to give it go

----------


## Newbiegearhead

I have been hearing that synergy is pretty good stuff.. I'm from b.c and only ones u hear about is synergy,medistar,atlas,innovagan and kayne. My freind got a very bad infection from medistar Bactria in bottle. I want my first cycle to have the best and properly dosed gear woul love to hear what I should take or try to find

----------


## Soar

Looks like ill be the prosum Guinea pig... Have their Var, Dbol , Adex, clomide and nolva.

----------


## >Good Luck<

> Looks like ill be the prosum Guinea pig... Have their Var, Dbol, Adex, clomide and nolva.


Squeak squeak

----------


## Soar

> Squeak squeak




Attachment 130587

----------


## johnnyj227

i need help

----------


## canadianjuice

My psych says I need help too lol

----------


## popeye79

I have some DSL hardcore, sustanon 250 and some nolva haven't tried it yet. My source is good but I haven't heard of any reviews on the company.. Has anyone tried there gear before?

----------


## Soar

> Looks like ill be the prosum Guinea pig... Have their Var, Dbol, Adex, clomide and nolva.


So far their dbol is working just fine, a bit under dosed as to be expected by any ugl. Taking 50mg ED rather then the 40mg ED I'd normally take if using BD dbol. Weight is raising consistently.

----------


## canadianjuice

Good review

----------


## popeye79

I did some more digging and found out DSL hardcore labs are relabled. It use to be scion labs. Has anyone used scion gear before?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I hear good things about trinity might have to give it go


Trinity is GTG, I'll vouch for em' 

I have only used Atlas and Trinity for Canadian UGL's and they are both great... I always wanted to try Medistar but it's just so easy for me to get Atlas and Trinity as compared to Medi...

----------


## pugger21

Is atlas pharma canada , newport and medistar still the top 3 canadian labs? Is androlabs any good? I want to buy anavar but some of these companies sell it to cheap so it makes me wonder whats in it.

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

Atlas Pharma Test-E is fantastic, I haven't tried the tren -e but a good friend said it was unbelievable. The orals are garbage, at least the dbol is. Their adex is a gel cap dosed at 1mg, so splitting it into a smaller dose is a pain in the ass. There are atlas pharma knock offs, the real deal is a white label with atlas holding the earth. The boxes are also marked with atlas and a manufacture # pressed in and have an info pamphlet inside.

Molecular Science is great. The multidose vial labels are put on lazily by hand, but the dosages seem about right.

LifeSciencesNevada (yes, it's Canadian) orals are garbage, injectables under dosed.

----------


## pugger21

Have you heard anything about newport anavar ?

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

> Have you heard anything about newport anavar?


Nope. I don't speak for anyone else, but in my personal experience, real legit anavar is difficult if not impossible to come by with UGL. I've bought 3 different brands 2 were fake or underdosed, the other I believe was a low dose of what I think was dbol . If I were to do gear again, I would only consider anavar if it was pharma grade. Again, this is just my personal experience.

----------


## pugger21

what brands were those anavar products you bought?

----------


## Bigshotvictoria

lifeSciencesNevada, and 2 other obscure ones I can't remember. Life.... Did nothing @ 100mg/day

----------


## Smart-tony

> Have you heard anything about newport anavar?


That labs is great,but as far as there Var i never take var as i never did well from any lab.

----------


## redz

I had good results with medistar a few years ago butnow it's mixed reviews. Atlas was good when I used it too but that was some time ago. My next cycle is Teragon so I'm hoping for big things, probably starting it next week.

----------


## Bertuzzi

From what I understand and I understand a lot when it comes to UGLs in Canada.... Powders are tough to get right now, so a lot of the UGLs are selling mislabelled gear and under dosed gear instead of just saying "Sorry, we're out of that right now" I will not name any particular labs that do that, but a lot of em are doing it.

I will personally vouch for Atlas, Orbit and Trinity though.... I dunno if that carries any weight but I thought I'd share.

----------


## Canadream

Ya, your right not sure it holds much weight. Why? Atlas is hit and miss, the owner is in and out of rehab all the time. Customer service in the past from Atlas Reps has sucked, mainly not there fault due to what I just mentioned, kind of hard to rep a lab when there is no stock and you can't get a hold of the owner. Orbit, just an old lab name that used to be good, but someone is grabbing the name and running with it. Not sure why labs can't just make up there own and use a new one , instead of hijacking an old brand name. Don't think for a second, that it's the same old Orbit  :Wink:  As for Trinity can't comment on that. 




> From what I understand and I understand a lot when it comes to UGLs in Canada.... Powders are tough to get right now, so a lot of the UGLs are selling mislabelled gear and under dosed gear instead of just saying "Sorry, we're out of that right now" I will not name any particular labs that do that, but a lot of em are doing it.
> 
> I will personally vouch for Atlas, Orbit and Trinity though.... I dunno if that carries any weight but I thought I'd share.

----------


## Canadream

Innovagen is good Yes. Not sure how you know for sure Teragon and Northern is the same stuff, then say you honestly don't know... kind of contradictory  :Wink:  The main owner never got busted either.




> Kayne is the best. Very private, Best quality and has been around for 3-4 years to prove their quality.
> 
> Besides Kayne Newport, Boss Pharma, and Innovagen (very private) are good.
> 
> 
> Medi* is very subpar, make a switch from Medi's Tren ace to Kayne's and you'll know what real Tren does.
> 
> Teragon is Northern Pharma.Same shit, different labels. I honestly don't know, because Teragon used to come in boxes + inserts, apparently the main owner got busted blah blah, who knows. I personally wouldn't use them either, but I know many people that like both teragon and NP.

----------


## Canadream

Well that would explain it.




> lifeSciencesNevada, and 2 other obscure ones I can't remember. Life.... Did nothing @ 100mg/day

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Ya, your right not sure it holds much weight. Why? Atlas is hit and miss, the owner is in and out of rehab all the time. Customer service in the past from Atlas Reps has sucked, mainly not there fault due to what I just mentioned, kind of hard to rep a lab when there is no stock and you can't get a hold of the owner. Orbit, just an old lab name that used to be good, but someone is grabbing the name and running with it. Not sure why labs can't just make up there own and use a new one , instead of hijacking an old brand name. Don't think for a second, that it's the same old Orbit  As for Trinity can't comment on that.


You're 100% correct about Atlas... that guy goes MIA all the time and exactly for the reasons stated.

I know Orbit isn't the old Orbit... and the guys who make it are from what understand the same guys who make trinity.

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Innovagen is good Yes. Not sure how you know for sure Teragon and Northern is the same stuff, then say you honestly don't know... kind of contradictory  The main owner never got busted either.


Teragon and Northern Pharma are the same owners....

----------


## dawgskin

Has anyone used synergy sciences before? I hear lots about them in Stoon

----------


## bobshoe

The one i tried are. NP which is good, life sciences was garbage. Medi most likely a hit or miss. My favorite so far is phoenix labs pretty private I think. If you have the chance to find this lab near you... Its my favorite so far.

Tried inno also couple of years ago it was top notch, not sure about today tho...

----------


## dylan111557

Anyone ever hear of AquaLabs, Nexgen, Fimea Pharm, Genentech Pharm, Pentaxdex?

Also, is northern good now? Or is it a hit and miss like medistar?

----------


## redz

> Anyone ever hear of AquaLabs, Nexgen, Fimea Pharm, Genentech Pharm, Pentaxdex?
> 
> Also, is northern good now? Or is it a hit and miss like medistar?


I don't think you are going to get a lot of help on here with this stuff based on your age. It's one thing for you to mess yourself up but no one is going to assist you in doing so.

----------


## dylan111557

> I don't think you are going to get a lot of help on here with this stuff based on your age. It's one thing for you to mess yourself up but no one is going to assist you in doing so.


Dude, I'm not going on any cycle, I don't know why you keep pushing this issue, if you look at all my post never once do I ask about going on a cycle. I just ask questions for information. And for your information, I have a friend on nexgen/medistar and a sister's BF on the other stuff. Just because I'm willing to research for people I care about to assist them, doesn't mean I'm going on a cycle.

----------


## xuinn

There are tons of great PROVEN Canadian UGL labs to choose from. Fimea, Kayne NP Innvo... I have tried them all and they all yielded great results. So its Apples and oranges really... To be honest its really gonna come down to your diet and training.. However I do really REALY like Fimea's 30ml short esters jugs. But they are only exclusively available online to members on a few private boards up here.

----------


## Tazy1972

Has anybody used Northern and eclipse gear

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Has anybody used Northern and eclipse gear


I am hearing some REALLY great testimonials about Eclipse, so much so, I will give them a shot and Im not big on changing what works

----------


## anabolicphenomenon

Northern gear is wicked. The guy who makes eclipse also owns a couple of forums on the internet so he basically controls the testimonials.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Northern gear is wicked. The guy who makes eclipse also owns a couple of forums on the internet so he basically controls the testimonials.


its true, but Im hearing it from users who I train with.

----------


## Dytum

thoughts on andromed

----------


## godofjuice

I agree that often reviews online can be misleading. Many people hype a lab they are selling or trash the competition. There are labs on that list that I agree with and labs on that list I don't.

----------


## redz

Teragon going well, week 3 and I my sleep is screwed already gotta love Tren  :Smilie:

----------


## godofjuice

Trust your source. Your gear is only as good as the guy you are getting it from. That is as long as he knows his shit.

----------


## redz

> That is not true although I will say Kayne is good quality gear.


What is not true?

----------


## godofjuice

Sorry. New on here. Not good with the computer. Not true that pro's only use kayne. I mean't to reply to another thread but posted here by mistake.

----------


## godofjuice

> From what I read online both are garbage, esp. Life Sciences.


I have used both. Not just read about them. Lifescience is crap. The Lufsen was good. I also know of dsl and it is better than Lifescience. I also like Kayne. Capsules don't look as nice as tabs but they digest quicker and are better for your digestive system.

----------


## Dytum

aml?

----------


## redz

> aml?


 What kind of post is this, elaborate?

----------


## Soar

Prosum test e was worth it

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## redz

Don`t do drugs!

----------


## MickeyKnox

Thats a pretty good lineup you have as well bro.  :Smilie:

----------


## redz

> Thats a pretty good lineup you have as well bro.


I've still got a vial of medistar Tren E and a couple more Test E vials from pharmatech. Oh how I love steroids .

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I've still got a vial of medistar Tren E and a couple more Test E vials from pharmatech. Oh how I love steroids.


I have two experienced friends that both said their Medistar gear was waaaay under dosed. How long have you been sitting on it?

----------


## redz

> I have two experienced friends that both said their Medistar gear was waaaay under dosed. How long have you been sitting on it?


1 year or so, I used them about 2 years ago and it was better then seemed underdosed 2nd go around thus the reason for the switch to Teragon. Going to use it at the end of my current cycle just to use it up, taking 600mg Tren E right now.

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## largerthannormal

not to be confused with the Atlas in the US, two seprate UGLs




> You're 100% correct about Atlas... that guy goes MIA all the time and exactly for the reasons stated.
> 
> I know Orbit isn't the old Orbit... and the guys who make it are from what understand the same guys who make trinity.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> The last year hasn't been any good for Medistar. 
> 
> Why do labs play with their gear?? I wish just one lab would be solid enough NOT to become greedy, but rather ride the long wave and solid reputation forever and ever. What wrong with that?? Leave it alone FFS's! If its working and people are praising it, dont f*** with it! 
> 
> Newport Pharm doesn't mess around with their shyt. I like that.


Medistar lost a couple big shipments and I'm guessing they cut dosing to up profit and recoup some dough... But when you actually consider how little the powder per vial costs, it's better to just keep good Rep points with your custies

----------


## Knockout_Power

I hear nothing but good shit about Teragon. If for whatever reason this Eclipse doesn't get the job done, I will most likely go in that direction

----------


## killer41qc

I tried northen and it was not that good and , pricey .also tried bioscience and it was bunk Im using right now genomx ill update with results . I wish I couls get my hand on some Newport ... im tired of trying to find a good lab

----------


## anabolicphenomenon

Same guy who started medistar also started newport. The reason medi went to shit is cuz it changed hands and the new owner couldn't supply the demand (losing shipments, etc.). 

I loved newport when they first appeared in circulation a couple of years ago but now I've heard the quality of newport is questionable (as my training buddies have recently run some of their AI's and they didn't work with blood tests to prove this), so I'm not too sure what's up with them anymore. I wonder if buddy has now sold newport to a questionable new owner.

Newport and Eclipse are affiliated, so I'm now no longer taking eclipse either. 

I love terragon and northern I'll stick to those.

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## knuckles69

Been using nexgen for a few months now and gotta say the prop is good but feel the enth 300 is a little underdosed. Their clomid tabs are also blue which threw me off, never seen blue ones before but they're doing the job so ill stick with them and see what the rest of their 'menu' feels like

----------


## Knockout_Power

> . I don't believe Medistar and NP are affiliated. Thats just another rumor, imho.


Not sure about newport and eclipse either, this would e the first I've heard of their affiliation.

----------


## xuinn

All those labs listed are good quality.. Although I know a few people who have been sick off eclipse so I would never touch them. I was a loyal NP user for two years up until I received a bunk item item recently..... Had bloodwork results to prove it... I posted a review and yet it was deleted. (There forum) go figure.....So their pretty much written off in mmy books....Northen Finnea Kayne Innvo ..all amazing.... Apples and oranges really. Just trust your source and try not to buy into the hype.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> All those labs listed are good quality.. Although I know a few people who have been sick off eclipse so I would never touch them. I was a loyal NP user for two years up until I received a bunk item item recently..... Had bloodwork results to prove it... I posted a review and yet it was deleted. (There forum) go figure.....So their pretty much written off in mmy books....Northen Finnea Kayne Innvo ..all amazing.... Apples and oranges really. Just trust your source and try not to buy into the hype.


What kind of sickness did they find from eclipse? What were their symptoms?

----------


## redz

sickness seems pretty vague.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> All those labs listed are good quality.. Although I know a few people who have been sick off eclipse so I would never touch them. I was a loyal NP user for two years up until *I received a bunk item item recently..... Had bloodwork results to prove it*... I posted a review and yet it was deleted. (There forum) go figure.....So their pretty much written off in mmy books....Northen Finnea Kayne Innvo ..all amazing.... Apples and oranges really. Just trust your source and try not to buy into the hype.


Well, dont leave us hanging, which "item"?

----------


## xuinn

I never had an issue with any of their injectables EVER...But if you must know it was an AI. But whats done is done not worth the battle or wasting my time trying to defend myself on something they ****ed up on. Ive found a better source and couldn't be happier.....lesson learned..

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I never had an issue with any of their injectables EVER...But if you must know it was an AI. But whats done is done not worth the battle or wasting my time trying to defend myself on something they ****ed up on. Ive found a better source and couldn't be happier.....lesson learned..


WHICH AI?? 

Thank you.

----------


## Knockout_Power

Isn't the point of this thread to help steer people away from bad labs? This is usually done with examples of bad experiences so others know what to look out for

----------


## rigpig407

Lots of World Pharma out here on the Prairies right now.seems good,everyone using it is happy.dont think its a canadian UGL tho.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Lots of World Pharma out here on the Prairies right now.seems good,everyone using it is happy.dont think its a canadian UGL tho.


still good info, thanks

----------


## rigpig407

No problem my dude!

----------


## killer41qc

Just ordered some NP ! cant wait to give it a try. Will post results

----------


## Tazy1972

Yeah I am reading a lot of good things, hard to find it though

----------


## Tazy1972

Yeah but hard to find. Not having any luck

----------


## redz

> Yeah I am reading a lot of good things, hard to find it though





> Yeah but hard to find. Not having any luck


This is not a source board, you are asking to get scammed.

----------


## ant86

Are there any legit ugl's online?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Just ordered some NP ! cant wait to give it a try. Will post results





> This is not a source board, you are asking to get scammed.





> Are there any legit ugl's online?


Ant, like Redz said, this isn't a source board. Edit your post please.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ant, like Redz said, this isn't a source board. Edit your post please.


when are people going to understand this... are they hoping someone will break the rules and help them out with risk of getting banned?

----------


## JCFobsession

> this are my favorite. good quality and dependable.
> 
> If you're in Canada, its Newport pharmaceuticals hands down! 100% satisfaction!


Im confused, you guys said no sourcing but how can you guys name off all these company's/ brands. . . Are you allowed to say name of places that make it but not actually how to get it ???

----------


## Soar

> Im confused, you guys said no sourcing but how can you guys name off all these company's/ brands. . . Are you allowed to say name of places that make it but not actually how to get it ???


You have only seen the company that produces it not the seller  :Smilie:

----------


## JCFobsession

> You have only seen the company that produces it not the seller


Ok I get that.. so like if Nike's were illegal I can say there is a awesome Nike warehouse in l.a. but if I don't name drop How to get it then I'm safe and not in violations . .. lol

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ok I get that.. so like if Nike's were illegal I can say there is a awesome Nike warehouse in l.a. but if I don't name drop How to get it then I'm safe and not in violations . .. lol


keeps people from trying to use this site to sell their shit and so members dont get ripped off by bunk gear and scams... all this thread does is give members the chance to see what others have found to be good product and what to stay away from. Not too hard to appreciate that

----------


## MickeyKnox

The best way i know how to explain this, is like this;

Its like being able to discuss manufactures like Ford, Chev, and Dodge..ect. But not being able to discuss WHERE TO OBTAIN THE CARS AND TRUCKS - In other words, the Dealerships. 

You can discuss the Manufactures, but not the Dealerships.  :Wink:

----------


## JCFobsession

> keeps people from trying to use this site to sell their shit and so members dont get ripped off by bunk gear and scams... all this thread does is give members the chance to see what others have found to be good product and what to stay away from. Not too hard to appreciate that


No, I totAlly dig that part and the input of others. Its an epic site/forum

----------


## Knockout_Power

> The best way i know how to explain this, is like this;
> 
> Its like being able to discuss manufactures like Ford, Chev, and Dodge..ect* then pointing out how they suck balls and opting for Japanese*. But not being able to discuss WHERE TO OBTAIN THE CARS AND TRUCKS - In other words, the Dealerships. 
> 
> You can discuss the Manufactures, but not the Dealerships.


right on Mickey

----------


## parksy

In the southern ontario area I was using Quest for ages with great results and reviews from everyone I know using them... as of late there has been a major shift to Faer Pharms which have been good so far. Anyone outside of ontario see these labs?

----------


## MickeyKnox

[email protected]

----------


## mesotiny

since some medistar test is underdosed..are the AI's and SERMS the same way?...

I'd like to try Accordo rx Test,which has some good reviews but I cannot get any AI's or Serms from that source I'm getting the test from, only on the medistar brands though..

----------


## johnjrambo

> In Canada, the number one lab is Newport Pharmaceuticals. Fast shipping and outstanding customer service! I highly recommend them. 
> 
> Attachment 134791


Hi Mike, I currently use Medistar but have heard they now underdose their products. How have you found Newport thus far?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Hi Mike, I currently use Medistar but have heard they now underdose their products. How have you found Newport thus far?


How do i find them, you ask? Faaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic!

----------


## johnjrambo

> How do i find them, you ask? Faaaaaaaaaaaaaantastic!


You are lucky to have access to them. I can only get Medistar at the moment.

----------


## trikydik

going to ask a stupid question... maybe 2

1. What is the difference between an EGL and a source?
2. Are the UGL's the maker of the gear?
3. How bad are home UGL's

----------


## MickeyKnox

> going to ask a stupid question... maybe 2
> 
> 1. What is the difference between an EGL and a source?
> 2. Are the UGL's the maker of the gear?
> 3. How bad are home UGL's


1. Post #133

2. Yes, if made by a UGL. 

3. Home brew can be excellent, and often better than mainstream Labs. Depends on the "chemist".

----------


## BIGswang

from what i heard newport is medistar changed names due to issues heard from a friend that is pretty up there.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> from what i heard newport is medistar changed names due to issues heard from a friend that is pretty up there.


I disagree. From pretty high up there.  :Wink:

----------


## BIGswang

are you sure

----------


## BIGswang

if a pressed tablets instead of capsel you know they have spent the time an money for great products. a pressing machine is not cheap and also the labelling and shrink wrapped tops. U know they r top notch and fimea has all of this


> and keep in mind alot of these ugl popping up in Canada are like street grade home brew.. some of it is decent others not so much. There is no way a couple of guys are using manual whatman filtering for all their juice, so they get lazy and don't filter gear... suspension that is crystallized etc etc... to the average kid who wants to get jacked and tanned he doesn't know .... 
> 
> capsule anavar instead of tabs.. tab machine cost $$$ so again its all these things to consider. Online reviews can be generated easily to build up a reputation of a company or knock it down...
> 
> there is more UGL's now then body builders, so really get your diet dialed in, concrete training with out the A.D.D bro tendencies and hope you lad a good source from a local pro or someone you can trust.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> are you sure


1000000000000000000000000000000000000%. Trust me.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> I disagree. From pretty high up there.


Love this answer!!!

----------


## BIGswang

> 1000000000000000000000000000000000000%. Trust me.


I guess that says it all then lol but i still love my fimea just like you love your new port. I know guys who run new port and they get crazy pain like saying too much alcohol then tried fimea an say smooth like butter just like baby kisses one said.

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## Knockout_Power

I always find this thread funny...

FTR, Eclipse is going VERY well

----------


## Newbiegearhead

Hey guys does anyone have any info on kenetic international? Im in bc and have been seeing this lab latley and people say its good but I would rather get info from this forum thanks in advance

----------


## medski

Newport Pharmaceuticals , how come I can't find their site? Do they have good quality HGH as well. Who would you guys recommend getting HGH from?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Newport Pharmaceuticals , how come I can't find their site? Do they have good quality HGH as well. Who would you guys recommend getting HGH from?


They dont have a site. You have to either know someone, or be recommended.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> They dont have a site. You have to either know someone, or be recommended.


what do you mean they dont have a site? Why wouldnt they want the authorities knowing everything about them and their distribution?

----------


## MickeyKnox

Lol ^^

----------


## dumpslugzz

anyone ever tried USP? Underground Steroid Pharmaceuticals? i tried them on my second cycle and my diet was not on point and had great results

----------


## Red Bastard

So, probably not the best first post, but...

I usually frequent a much smaller, exclusively Canadian BB/Steroid forum, but figured I'd get more answers on a site such as this.
My only experience, with gear, has been Volos, out of the Vancouver area. My first cycle was a 16 wk 500 cyp/400 eq per week, with .25mg Adex eod(added half way through). I was super impressed with my results. Went from 170 to 190. Dropped to 200 mg of cyp per week, in January, (mid 40's guy, self prescribed trt). And despite working around multiple injuries, have kept more then half my gains, with lots of strength. 
Presently gearing up for a 8 week blast, before summer. Going with the Volos again, as my close friend, and trainer, is very tight with the "chemist", and is a huge lifter. We know of lots of guys that are using, and happy with it. 
Thing is, the guys on the forum that I frequent turn their noses up at Volos, saying it's bunk. I hate arguing on the interwebs, and I really am a relative noob to the scene.
So, my question is, how many of you are using this lab, or know of guys who are? Getting good results? Know where their bad rep is coming from?

----------


## Rob13

Does anyone have an opinion on stark labs? G2G, bunk?

----------


## canvcks

> Kayne is the best. Very private, Best quality and has been around for 3-4 years to prove their quality.
> 
> Besides Kayne Newport, Boss Pharma, and Innovagen (very private) are good.
> 
> 
> Medi* is very subpar, make a switch from Medi's Tren ace to Kayne's and you'll know what real Tren does.
> 
> Teragon is Northern Pharma.Same shit, different labels. I honestly don't know, because Teragon used to come in boxes + inserts, apparently the main owner got busted blah blah, who knows. I personally wouldn't use them either, but I know many people that like both teragon and NP.


I purchased some gears from Kayne over the weekend and ever since I sent them the money they have not replied to any of my emails. I also have not received any of the products which I ordered from them and paid for overnight shipping.

----------


## JSumma

> The best way i know how to explain this, is like this;
> 
> Its like being able to discuss manufactures like Ford, Chev, and Dodge..ect. But not being able to discuss WHERE TO OBTAIN THE CARS AND TRUCKS - In other words, the Dealerships. 
> 
> You can discuss the Manufactures, but not the Dealerships.


Do you ever buy a car direct from the manufacturer?  :Wink:

----------


## somal007

Did u receive ur gear yet?

----------


## scrappydoo

I am looking for reviews on Genomex. Search function came up short. Any links to other site reviews or personal experience would be appreciated. Otherwise I guess I'll be the lab rat.

----------


## wheels27

About to place an order online for Nexgen?? any reviews?

----------


## wheels27

Edit

----------


## ksingh93

> please contact me at ***EDIT - please don't post email addresses... or quote them! GB*** if anyone has details on where to buy in canada


u can be banned for this post asking for source is not allowed here read the rules

----------


## wheels27

> u can be banned for this post asking for source is not allowed here read the rules



than how can I get a reliable source??

----------


## redz

> than how can I get a reliable source??


You just opened yourself up to scammers.....seriously think about it.

----------


## ksingh93

> than how can I get a reliable source??


do some research  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> do some research


You should delete your quote too bro. At least remove his email.  :Smilie:

----------


## wheels27

> You should delete your quote too bro. At least remove his email.


Any exp with Northern Pharma??

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Any exp with Northern Pharma??


No. Newport Pharma, yes. Number one in Canada imho.

----------


## gbrice75

> than how can I get a reliable source??


Email address has been edited. However, asking for sources is against our rules - this is not a source board. Please read them thoroughly, thx.  :Smilie:

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Email address has been edited. However, asking for sources is against our rules - this is not a source board. Please read them thoroughly, thx.


THAT is what i was referring to in the Staff thread. Good call GB! And thanks brother.  :Smilie:

----------


## tobetterhealth

I just got a few things from molecular sciences. Been reading some mixed reviews on it but nothing lately.heres what i have.
test 300,deca 300,equipoise300,d-bol,anadrol ,clomid and arimidex . Now whats kinda got me worried is the D-bol Anadrol Clomid and Arimidex are all the same capsules. Any insight on this would be really big

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I just got a few things from molecular sciences. Been reading some mixed reviews on it but nothing lately.heres what i have.
> test 300,deca 300,equipoise300,d-bol,anadrol,clomid and arimidex. Now whats kinda got me worried is the D-bol Anadrol Clomid and Arimidex are all the same capsules. Any insight on this would be really big


This is common and not unusual for UGL's to use the same type and brand of capsules for several of their products. Its cost effective.

----------


## tobetterhealth

Thanks MK feel a bit better know. Are they putting out a pretty good product now or is it hit and miss still? im on boss test 250 and deca 250 and its seems pretty good. is M S going to be similar? Started taking d-bol from M S cant really notice anything hope its not junk!

----------


## jat

> Any exp with Northern Pharma??


Northern pharma is the only brand I have run. All good experience thus far. Be careful you get legit northern stuff though because I have been hearing there is a bunch of fake northern gear circulating

----------


## MickeyKnox

For now, I'll keep this brief as possible. I have so much to do in the next 36 hours as i am heading into the bush for a 7 day fishing trip. 

This lab used to be at the top of the list and i was a huge supporter because i believed they would not fall to the wayside like so many other greedy labs before them. But unfortunately this is not the case. The owners have developed a blatant disregard for their clients health and have now resorted to tainted oils with particles floating around in them, and complete fake orals. They are a sellout. This is EXACTLY what Medistar did. And i believe these two shitty labs are the same. 

I used their Cypionate and developed TWO abscesses. One in my right glute and one left delt. I brought this to their attention and they never ever even remotely indicted they gave a shit. I wrote three long letters outlining my experience in detail. At first they treated me like i was some douche bag looking for free gear. This was until i corrected some of the bro science their Rep was attempting force feed me in order to explain away their tainted oils and lack of action. These clowns have no idea about AAS and the associated clinical behaviors of each steroid . 

Along the way I was doing 100mg of Dbol , 100mg of Var, 100mg, 100mg Tbol, 4mg of Adex, and all i got was two pimples. But I was told that i should "clean my receptors". Yeah apparently that was the problem. I was told this by the Rep i was dealing with. Get fukin real will ya. They don't give a shit all as long as people are spending money on their junk and tainted oils. Im absolutely sickened by this. 

I have even offered to mail back (to a PO Box or wherever) the two tainted Cyp vials and some of the under dosed orals that i kept for testing - should they ever develop the balls to take back their junk and test this garbage for themselves in their "most sterile of environments" and their "pharmaceutical blenders to ensure accuracy, and a consistent product throughout." 

I have given them every opportunity to right this wrong, built they dont care as the money is rolling in. I have no stake in the outcome other than to warn EVERYONE out there about this potentially unhealthy issue that could be infecting others, and some may not bounce back like i did. 

This Lab is bust and should not be dealt with by anyone. It's just another lab in a long line of shitty UGL's that are biting the dust these days. 

Included are three photos i have take of their Tren . Look closely and you will see what looks like a particle of pepper, and several particles that collected at the bottom in the other vial. Both vials are murky/cloudy. 

Attachment 138368
Attachment 138366
Attachment 138367

p.s. i dont feel that i have been ripped off. this is simply the price of doing business. But if your health is important along with your money, do not deal with this lab.

----------


## killer41qc

damn whats wrong with canadian ugl... is there any reliable now?

----------


## rigpig407

world pharma is g2g,accordo is g2g,aml is g2g.thats all my circle has been using.

----------


## truckin001

Do u get it shipped to usa or are u in canada

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Do u get it shipped to usa or are u in canada


99% of Canadian based UGL's will not ship to the USA for the simple reason that AAS is treated like cocaine south of the border.

----------


## redz

Ran out of Terragon on the same day my Newport goodies for a small extension on my cycle arrived:

----------


## blacksmoke

> Ran out of Terragon on the same day my Newport goodies for a small extension on my cycle arrived:


What's the pip like on the TNT? I've been thinking about runnin it.

----------


## redz

> What's the pip like on the TNT? I've been thinking about runnin it.


1st shot of the new gear will be on Monday I`ll let you know.

----------


## redz

1st shot was a little tender in quad for a couple days nothing crazy for high concentration gear, did 2nd shot today so far no pain.

----------


## huggy008

Does anyone have pics or anyway for me to check to see if I have legit teragon??
I want to be sure before going with purchase

----------


## Tacitus_Nero

I ordered some Albuterol from Andromed Labs. Great product definitely would order again. Fast shipping and great communication. I'm 36 days into my usage. Great results so far. Just disappointed they don't carry Clen . They have all kinds of other stuff as well. All of which I have heard nothing but great reviews on.

----------


## dmanS14

Have you used the Newport yet? Are they gtg or are they crap now?

----------


## redz

I had bad pip with Newport and it left bumps for days. Will not use again.

----------


## dmanS14

> I had bad pip with Newport and it left bumps for days. Will not use again.


Damn, that's unfortunate, so far from what i've got out of this thread is that the reliable labs left are, Atlas, Kayne, Teragon?, Trinity, Innovagen and Fimea? Anyone want to ad to that or give any input?

----------


## Corporate_trash

What have people heard about sparta pharma t400??

----------


## deltapapatango

Want to stay local to Canada. Innovagen still good to go? Anybody have issues with importing Teragon? Not looking for issues with the border as I cross often.

----------


## redz

Teragon is domestic

----------


## deltapapatango

Hmm maybe my google skills needs to be looked at as I only see a Russian lab come up.

----------


## redz

Stop fishing for a source you will be banned and or get scammed posting like that.

----------


## impulse

Has anyone had any experience or heard anything about boss pharmaceuticals?

----------


## redz

You can pm when you have enough posts until then you can't contact anyone.

----------


## EMT0142

*Please read these before posting again. http://forums.steroid.com/discussion...es-2014-a.html*

----------


## redz

Read the rules.

----------


## Pumpdaddyflex

Hey brother im real sorry to bug ya. Just got my hands on that exact looking vial of testex 250 from Teragon but It looks a lot different than the ones ive used before. the Teragon name printed on the bottom of the label and theres no Teragon symbol on the back. The popper is also solid green. Just wondering if it was g2g. Thank you for your time and consideration.

----------


## GORD

> I've heard great things about atlas, can't find it anywhere in BC tho, and I've used both Newport and medistar and they are def g2g.


I have Products from Forza Farmaceutical and like to know if it's a good brand

----------


## Shane 36

> anyone ever tried USP? Underground Steroid Pharmaceuticals? i tried them on my second cycle and my diet was not on point and had great results


USP has been an amazing lab in Alberta for the past 12 years. I hear they are up and running again since there big bust a few months ago. It will be interesting to see if they put out the same quality after losing all that expensive lab equipment.

----------


## darkvoice

I got a guy at my work selling boss pharmaceuticals anyone know if they are g2g their prices seem better than inovagens so I didn't know if I could save some money. Been thinking about their test e, dbol , clomid and novaldex. Thought I'd say Just Incase one of their products isn't up to snuff comparatively speaking.

----------


## Gino4

Anyone have any experience with Paladin Laboratories out of Montreal?

----------


## CaptainGoose

I've spoken to a few big guys at my gym who have bought from Axel, Innovagen, and Teragon with good results.

----------


## Scabtree

I'm not certain, but it seems that this is related to Atlas Pharmaceuticals: Saskatoon police bust drug lab after man discovered with head injury

Can anyone confirm this assumption? Is Atlas Pharmaceuticals a done deal?

----------


## Bertuzzi

> I'm not certain, but it seems that this is related to Atlas Pharmaceuticals: Saskatoon police bust drug lab after man discovered with head injury
> 
> Can anyone confirm this assumption? Is Atlas Pharmaceuticals a done deal?


That Definitely looks like Atlas. I have never used their orals so I am not sure if they are caps or pressed pills.

I haven't used Atlas since 2011 so I don't know much about if they are still around or not. Good lab in its time, that's for sure.

----------


## DeadlyD

> I have Products from Forza Farmaceutical and like to know if it's a good brand


Don't know much about forza. ..I've heard about it but nothing good, and I changed my mind on medistar, no good...Newport is the way to go in my area!

----------


## gotjacked

Metabolic Pharma?

----------


## Spaghetti arms

Does anyone have any information on ORBIT PHARMACEUTICALS

----------


## Bertuzzi

This thread needs to be bumped with some nice pics of a good Canadian UGL

----------


## Dannyboy51577

Hey Bertuzzi, i was just reading the other thread about these guys. I usually dont order outside the us, but you have had good experiences with them? They are a bit pricey compared to my current stuff, but may be worth a try if they are quality

----------


## Bertuzzi

> Hey Bertuzzi, i was just reading the other thread about these guys. I usually dont order outside the us, but you have had good experiences with them? They are a bit pricey compared to my current stuff, but may be worth a try if they are quality


My source doesn't ship internationally, nor am I aware of any Canadian UGL that does. I definitely would not call Pareto Pricey by any means, not sure where you're getting it from though. Also, if you have a good domestic source, I would never recommend ordering across the border, just doesn't make sense to me IMO. Good Luck

----------


## piebald5

Pareto is good. Orion is good too along with Prosum and Genetec. You will not go wrong with these brands for sure.

----------


## Jeason27

> I've heard great things about atlas, can't find it anywhere in BC tho, and I've used both Newport and medistar and they are def g2g.


You say that Newport Pharma is go to go right? When was the last time you purchased from them and do you purchase from them online? Also I am finding a few different Newport Websites.... is the real one Newportpharma.me? 
Im looking to purchase some stuff from them and check them out with some at home test kits to see if they are all legitimate. But I would like to have a few of your guys input on them before I order. 
I appreciate whatever insight you can give me or even some other for sure legitimate lab reviews from you guys from labs like Medistar and others.

----------


## Chrisp83TRT

Is Pareto shipping to the u.s. yet ?

----------


## Phoenixphysique

They also have good prices i find , on most items .

----------


## Windex

Never heard of Pareto - in my opinion there are only 3 brands in Canada that are worth buying.


Also to my knowledge none of the labs in Canada will go international (probably ever) - way too much risk with no reward

----------


## Wyatt 88

> Never heard of Pareto - in my opinion there are only 3 brands in Canada that are worth buying.
> 
> 
> Also to my knowledge none of the labs in Canada will go international (probably ever) - way too much risk with no reward


Who are the 3?

----------


## St_unner

> Who are the 3?


Ditto

----------


## Windex

Medistar, Innovagen, and Newport/Teragon

----------


## St_unner

> Medistar, Innovagen, and Newport/Teragon


Thanks

----------


## piebald5

> Medistar, Innovagen, and Newport/Teragon


Not even close my friend.....

Orion 
Genetec
Prosum
Eclipse
Atlas

There are many great labs in Canada.

----------


## Windex

> Not even close my friend.....
> 
> Orion 
> Genetec
> Prosum
> Eclipse
> Atlas
> 
> There are many great labs in Canada.


Everyone has their own opinion. To say not even close is pretty ignorant comment when the labs I mentioned have a great track record spanning several years.

I have heard good feedback on Orion and Atlas and have not heard of the others in your list.

UGLs are a dime a dozen - that's the reality. Medistar was listed as they are one of the few labs that I am aware of that sell pharmagrade gear which I have personally validated.


Have you actually ran a cycle with all 5 labs you listed and had accompanying blood work ?If no, then your post means nothing. If yes, then that begs the question of why switch 4 times if they are so great ?

----------


## Shab1864

Ok so Ive used real pharma grade over the years (organon, Pfizer, vet grade, etc...). Im finally getting back after many years off and have ran 3 cycles of teragon (test e, tren e , deca , abombs, dbol and arimidex ) all good to go and recently had my bloods done to back up my test level which was 58>. So my question is Ive had two labs at my gym pitch me one was forza and the other Newport. I found Newport to be stupid expensive but they have really good reviews and forza only has old reviews. Can anyone give me a little help since Im still a little new with the ugls. Im trying to lock down another lab. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

> Ok so I’ve used real pharma grade over the years (organon, Pfizer, vet grade, etc...). I’m finally getting back after many years off and have ran 3 cycles of teragon (test e, tren e , deca , abombs, dbol and arimidex ) all good to go and recently had my bloods done to back up my test level which was 58>. So my question is I’ve had two labs at my gym pitch me one was forza and the other Newport. I found Newport to be stupid expensive but they have really good reviews and forza only has old reviews. Can anyone give me a little help since I’m still a little new with the ugl’s. I’m trying to lock down another lab. Thanks 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just keep using real pharma it's superior in every way.Just a reminder this isn't a source board and your post seems like fishing.

----------


## Shab1864

> Just keep using real pharma it's superior in every way.Just a reminder this isn't a source board and your post seems like fishing.


I can see how it can seem like that. Im just asking for current review on Forza and Newport. As for pharma grade unfortunately my source has retired plus I no longer live in Ontario. Im in BC now and everything is ugl here. So any help with the two ugls stated above would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Windex

What type of help are you looking for ? Also, just because you changed provinces doesn't limit you to only that province for gear.

----------


## Shab1864

> What type of help are you looking for ? Also, just because you changed provinces doesn't limit you to only that province for gear.


Im looking for other peoples experiences with the two labs good and bad to make a decision. I agree that just because Im in Vancouver there are other options but as previously stated my source for real pharma has retired and now Im stuck looking locally. And those two labs are my options at this point for secondary choice outside of teragon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ss01

> Medistar, Innovagen, and Newport/Teragon


Innovagen has always been on point IME.

----------


## piebald5

> Everyone has their own opinion. To say not even close is pretty ignorant comment when the labs I mentioned have a great track record spanning several years.
> 
> I have heard good feedback on Orion and Atlas and have not heard of the others in your list.
> 
> UGLs are a dime a dozen - that's the reality. Medistar was listed as they are one of the few labs that I am aware of that sell pharmagrade gear which I have personally validated.
> 
> 
> Have you actually ran a cycle with all 5 labs you listed and had accompanying blood work ?If no, then your post means nothing. If yes, then that begs the question of why switch 4 times if they are so great ?


ig·no·rant
ˈiɡnərənt/Submit
adjective
lacking knowledge or awareness in general; uneducated or unsophisticated.
"he was told constantly that he was ignorant and stupid"
synonyms:	uneducated, unknowledgeable, untaught, unschooled, untutored, untrained, illiterate, unlettered, unlearned, unread, uninformed, unenlightened, benighted; More
lacking knowledge, information, or awareness about something in particular.
"they were ignorant of astronomy"
synonyms:	without knowledge of, unaware of, unconscious of, oblivious to, incognizant of, unfamiliar with, unacquainted with, uninformed about, ill-informed about, unenlightened about, unconversant with, inexperienced in/with, naive about, green about

I think you may be using the word in correctly my friend..... and I do have blood recs for testing anytime- and have used them  :Smilie: . I brew my own now so no need to play in the industry anymore. Safe to assume I am in deep within the Canadian industry and know who is who.

----------


## Joe_schwarzenegger

Anybody used proroid want to try ordering for the first time bin buying of coaches, they take a cut just trying to get to the source. Im national qualifier need a good sourse

----------


## Wayacrucis

Any experiences with a source called PGAnabolics?? They carry a lot of pharmacy grade products, syn pharma and also some brands with ampoules. pganabolics

Looks like a wicked line. If anyone has used their steroids or any other products let us know.

----------


## redz

Personally I won’t use medistar or Newport anymore. Both went down hill imo. I’m running Zentec now with great results. There’s a ton of labs out there Newport just started causing be pip which I never get and medistar seemed under dosed in my last run with them but no bloods to back that up.

----------


## ss01

> This thread needs to be bumped with some nice pics of a good Canadian UGL


These look pretty good, first time I see that name. But I've been away from the scene for some years.

----------

